# What's the best Internet Service Provider in Maadi?



## AndrewAlex

Guys,

I'm moving from the UK to Maadi for a year (starting September 2012).

I'm self employed and my business is 100% internet based, so a solid internet connection is imperative to me being able to sustain my business.

My partner has a job at one of the int. schools, that's why we're moving.

I have searched this forum for information on ISP's but I'm now more confused than ever.

We will be living in Maadi, near Rd. 206.

Can anyone please share some advice on the best internet service packages.

I'm a power user 9if there's ever such a thing), so I need lot's of speed with no to little limits on bandwidth usage.

I prefer WiFi , not a dongle WiFi but a router WiFi type set up, but I'm open to suggestions.

Must have at least 4mb download speed, upload speeds are not so important. I do a lot of work servicing my clients via Skype.

Would really appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sonrisa

yes try Linkdotnet or TE data.

Welcome to LINKDSL

From Linkdotnet website:
Now, get ONE month + Router for FREE* with no commitment... 

Unlimited Packages Volume Packages LINKDSL Plus Business DSL 

Download/Upload Traffic Allowance 1 Month 3 Months 1 Year 

256/64 Kbps 2 GB 45 135 540 

512/128 Kbps 5 GB 85 242 255 940 1020 

1024/256 Kbps 7 GB 120 342 360 1325 1440 

2048/512 Kbps 13 GB 180 510 540 1985 2160 



* Students Package is a special package for students only, we will be asking you to provide a copy of either your school registration request or your university ID 
Download/Upload 1 Month 3 Months 1 Year 
512/128 Kbps 95 145 270 540 1045 1140 
1024/256 Kbps 145 230 415 830 1600 1740 
2048/512 Kbps 230 380 655 1310 2540 2760 
4096/1024 Kbps 380 400 1080 2160


----------



## AndrewAlex

Thanks,

Much appreciated.


----------



## GM1

TEData has unlimited packages. Home ADSL - Home ADSL Prices List I am not sure if they (and other providers) can guarantee you the higher speeds.

We have TEData 2mb in Mohandeseen, and have no problems with it.


----------



## AndrewAlex

What worries me is this...

_once consumed the customers speed will be downgraded to :
- 128 Kbps if customer speed is 512 Kbps
- 256 Kbps if customer speed is 1024 Kbps or grater .

and it will only be upgraded to the original speed of subscription upon renewal for the following month. _

Seems to be the general consensus with all ISP's in Egypt. Thing is, I've no idea what my monthly bandwidth consumption is.


----------



## GM1

AndrewAlex said:


> What worries me is this...
> 
> _once consumed the customers speed will be downgraded to :
> - 128 Kbps if customer speed is 512 Kbps
> - 256 Kbps if customer speed is 1024 Kbps or grater .
> 
> and it will only be upgraded to the original speed of subscription upon renewal for the following month. _
> 
> Seems to be the general consensus with all ISP's in Egypt. Thing is, I've no idea what my monthly bandwidth consumption is.


Scroll down to the unlimited package.......
We have this unlimited package and it is really unlimited. :wave:


----------



## AndrewAlex

GM1 said:


> Scroll down to the unlimited package.......
> We have this package and it is really unlimited. :wave:


Do they really have such speeds?

24576 Kbps 1950 N/A 5770 11310 22500 

And are the 12 month prices in one annual lump sum?

How long does it take to get connected once an order is placed? I'll be needing to get online as soon as I arrive. Any suggestions on how best to approach that?

Thanks for your help TE Data is looking like the best one so far.

Really appreciate it.

I used to work in Amsterdam, NL. Lived in Hoorn NH for four years. Great place, overlooking the harbour.


----------



## GM1

AndrewAlex said:


> Do they really have such speeds?
> 
> 24576 Kbps 1950 N/A 5770 11310 22500
> 
> And are the 12 month prices in one annual lump sum?
> 
> How long does it take to get connected once an order is placed? I'll be needing to get online as soon as I arrive. Any suggestions on how best to approach that?
> 
> Thanks for your help TE Data is looking like the best one so far.
> 
> Really appreciate it.
> 
> I used to work in Amsterdam, NL. Lived in Hoorn NH for four years. Great place, overlooking the harbour.


1. The top speeds? I don't know if you really can get this speed, but that is also the case in Europe. You have to ask them that. You can contact them, the telephone number is on the website.
2. The 12 months is one total payment upfront.
3. Do you know already where you will live? Has this place a telephone line? You need a recent telephone bill (if there is already a telephone line you can ask the owner for a bill) to subscribe to ADSL.

Good luck!


----------



## canuck2010

The highest speed I have gotten is 4Mbps, but now I have a 1Mbps line through Etisalat. Skype will work just fine on a 2Mbps line. You'll need an active phone line...and if you're renting an apartment it will probably be in the name of the land lord, in which case he/she will have to be the one to get the ADSL activated. Most good rentals already have ADSL installed however. If you need to be connected on day one, a USB mobile stick is the way to go and can be purchased at any mobile shop. Internet can be spotty anyway, so having a USB stick is a good backup.


----------



## AndrewAlex

Will be living in Maddi, rd. 206 and there's already a land-line in there. Present occupiers (also expats) have internet but have no idea what speeds. 

I ran the land-line number through an online "adsl availability checker" and it came up as being positive.

You're right, I'll give them a call.

Thanks again


----------



## GM1

Maybe you can ask the current occupiers to apply for a TEData unlimited line? And when you come, you ask TEData to raise the speed.


----------



## Whitedesert

GM1 said:


> TEData has unlimited packages. Home ADSL - Home ADSL Prices List I am not sure if they (and other providers) can guarantee you the higher speeds.
> 
> We have TEData 2mb in Mohandeseen, and have no problems with it.


 I have TEData 2mb in Degla (Maadi), no problems in two years...


----------



## PoleDancer

Whitedesert said:


> I have TEData 2mb in Degla (Maadi), no problems in two years...


Ditto. Except for the small matter of the internet being turned off during the revolution and being decidedly flaky for several weeks afterwards. Aside from that, I find I need to reboot my router from time-to-time, but otherwise fine. I have been quite impressed with TEData. The phone support (when I was setting up) was significantly better than one would expect from most UK providers.


----------



## AndrewAlex

Loos like TE Data is the one to go with by the sounds of all things. I'll be shooting for the fastest package they have and hopefully all goes well.

If we like out there (I'm sure we will, my partner has already spent some time looking for apartments and loves it), we'll stay on a more permanent basis.

Thanks for all your help guys. Hopefully get to know you over a cool one once I'm there.


----------



## AndrewAlex

Those of you have subscribed to TE Data, how long did it take to get you up and running?

And how do you guys deal with the power cuts, have you got UPS (uninterrupted power supply) systems installed? If so, can you get them locally?


----------



## PoleDancer

AndrewAlex said:


> Those of you have subscribed to TE Data, how long did it take to get you up and running?
> 
> And how do you guys deal with the power cuts, have you got UPS (uninterrupted power supply) systems installed? If so, can you get them locally?


It took a few days to get running, because it was complicated by the 'who owns the phone line?' thing. I can't remember the specifics, but TEData were actually quite 'can do' about sorting things out, rather than 'computer says no'.

I do run a UPS, because there are a lot of power outages. I bought one of these locally* (having initially bough a duff UPS from Maadi Computer Mall). So far, I've been very pleased with it. I also have a voltage regulator, bought from my local electrician's shop. It's a cheap Chinese job, and (I think) a fake copy of a branded product. It sits there happily, but I've no knowledge of what's going on inside it. Nothing has fried so far though.

*from Computer Shop, part of the Radio Shack chain.


----------



## AndrewAlex

PoleDancer said:


> It took a few days to get running, because it was complicated by the 'who owns the phone line?' thing. I can't remember the specifics, but TEData were actually quite 'can do' about sorting things out, rather than 'computer says no'.
> 
> I do run a UPS, because there are a lot of power outages. I bought one of these locally* (having initially bough a duff UPS from Maadi Computer Mall). So far, I've been very pleased with it. I also have a voltage regulator, bought from my local electrician's shop. It's a cheap Chinese job, and (I think) a fake copy of a branded product. It sits there happily, but I've no knowledge of what's going on inside it. Nothing has fried so far though.
> 
> *from Computer Shop, part of the Radio Shack chain.


Well the current residents have asked us if we just want to take over their connection which would save the whole reconnection scenario.

Thing is, I don't know what company they are with, or what package, waiting on a reply from them.

Regarding the UPS.

Looks good, never used one before. 

Does it kick in as soon as the power goes down?

How long does it last approximately?

Are you just using it for your internet connection or for the whole house?

The information you've shared so far is golden. Thank you very much.


----------



## PoleDancer

AndrewAlex said:


> Well the current residents have asked us if we just want to take over their connection which would save the whole reconnection scenario.
> 
> *I guess it depends if it's in their name, or the landlord's.*
> 
> Thing is, I don't know what company they are with, or what package, waiting on a reply from them.
> 
> Regarding the UPS.
> 
> Looks good, never used one before.
> 
> Does it kick in as soon as the power goes down?
> 
> *It's very quick. I have a desktop CPU hooked up to it and that does not crash when the power goes. See the manufacturer's website for details.*
> 
> How long does it last approximately?
> 
> *I did the sums, but can't remember the outcome. Should be several hours anyway. In practice, it's outlasted all power cuts since I bought it maybe 6 months ago*
> 
> Are you just using it for your internet connection or for the whole house?
> 
> *ADSL modem, router, desktop CPU (but not monitor) and I think a small media server.*
> 
> The information you've shared so far is golden. Thank you very much.


*My pleasure.*


----------



## canuck2010

A UPS usually only lasts for about 30 minutes max. If there are a lot of power outages in your area a backup laptop and a 3G USB internet stick is handy. If you have a flat screen tv, make sure to buy a voltage regular for that too. 

I think Radioshack has the best service, and they offer returns if you're not satisfied.


----------



## GM1

Vodafone has no unlimited service!! 
We have switched from Vodafone more than a half year ago because of the limited service, after we told them why we wanted to switch to another provider (TEData), they asked us to stay at Vodafone, because Vodafone will have the unlimited service very soon, yeah right!
Vodafone ADSL at home


----------



## jemiljan

PoleDancer said:


> *My pleasure.*


I just climbed on here to see the opinions. I've had TE Data since May. The service= 4MB, up and down. After hitting my relatively low maximum limit, I upgraded to unlimited. It's still going out CONSTANTLY. Right now, about 10 times in the last hour. I've reset my modem, and performed hard resets. I've tried every outlet in my apartment. No change. All lousy. 

The people on the phone line are NO help. They say they will monitor the line, and tell me that they find no problem. They will not send anyone to look at the lines and test them, even if I offer to pay them to do it. 

Anyone else had this problem?

I heard Link was a better company.


----------



## PoleDancer

jemiljan said:


> Anyone else had this problem?


Not really. My TEData service has been surprisingly reliable. Yes, there is the odd period of downtime, every few weeks perhas, but (exasperating as internet downtime always is) nothing too excessive. Normally by the time I've popped out to the shops all is fine again. I do need to reboot the router if I've been away for a few days, but aside from that the experience has been pretty good.



jemiljan said:


> I heard Link was a better company.


If the problem is with your phone line rather than with TEData's head end, then presumably you'll have the same problems from any ADSL provider as you'll be on the same line.


----------



## jemiljan

*TE Data*



PoleDancer said:


> Not really. My TEData service has been surprisingly reliable. Yes, there is the odd period of downtime, every few weeks perhas, but (exasperating as internet downtime always is) nothing too excessive. Normally by the time I've popped out to the shops all is fine again. I do need to reboot the router if I've been away for a few days, but aside from that the experience has been pretty good.


Last night, despite setting my router, it was continually on and off. My attempt to call them didn't go through. The latest excuse I get is "We're updating our database, please call us back at 8 am". It's better now though. 

HAH! It just went out again, right when I tried to post this message.



> If the problem is with your phone line rather than with TEData's head end, then presumably you'll have the same problems from any ADSL provider as you'll be on the same line.


Exactly. It's only getting someone out here in person to confirm this and get the new line installed that seems impossible, even if I offer to pay for the visit. <sigh>... I've been monitoring my speed on speedtest.net. Very useful.

I guess no one else here as Link?


----------



## GM1

I am in Mohandeseen and have no problem with TEData. Maybe it is indeed your telephone line, then you can try to call the telephone company, Telecom Egypt.


----------



## jemiljan

*Telcom Egypt*



GM1 said:


> I am in Mohandeseen and have no problem with TEData. Maybe it is indeed your telephone line, then you can try to call the telephone company, Telecom Egypt.


Thanks so much for mentioning this. I had thought that TEData was also responsible for the phone, but you were right. So I'm feeling a bit daft for not having thought of this earlier. 

The repairman came just now (on a SATURDAY!) and found that water had been dripping on the phone box outside. I now have a clear phone line, and we'll see if the Internet service now holds up to boot.


----------



## Lanason

jemiljan said:


> Thanks so much for mentioning this. I had thought that TEData was also responsible for the phone, but you were right. So I'm feeling a bit daft for not having thought of this earlier.
> 
> The repairman came just now (on a SATURDAY!) and found that water had been dripping on the phone box outside. I now have a clear phone line, and we'll see if the Internet service now holds up to boot.


Water!!!!
From where ? 
Can't be rain, air con maybe


----------



## jemiljan

spride said:


> I work here in Maadi (from home via VPN to the US) I've had no problems with the ADSL internet service from TEData. As to 4GB only, it's true for international access, but I've seen up to 7/8 for Egyptian sites.
> 
> I had the same concerns that you do. The UPS's locally are expensive but available. (Maybe I'm not looking in the right places.)
> 
> One thing I will say is that VOIP technology works very well. I connect easily with my Vonage line as well as through the office with Microsoft Lync. The phone connectivity is superb and my Mom in New Hampshire said I sounded like I was in the next room.
> 
> The only outages we've had in the 8 weeks I've been here have been power related.


Thanks for mentioning this. I've wondered if there were more people working remotely for companies in the US, and what their experience has been using the VPN connections. I know someone considering relocation, but they are very concerned about the variable internet speeds, and the USB vodaphone modem isn't a viable back-up option. I haven't used a UPS, but wonder if you could even do something where you have more than one in case of an emergency, and that way get more than a 1/2 hour of service? Most of the outages I experienced were about an hour long.

Also one of the IT guys at my company mentioned that Link offers dedicated line service. He also told me that Link also offers a service that is what he described as "double bonded" using two telephone lines instead of just one. That way it is even faster, and in case one line goes out the other is a back-up. I had considered it, but when it turned out that TEData was the existing company, I went ahead and renewed their service, as I'd heard good things about them. In any case, I know these options are expensive, but I wasn't sure if any of you have experience using a dedicated line, or "double bonded" service such as what Link offers?

Link "Double Bonding" 
LINKDSL ????? - LINKDSL ????? ??

Link "Direct Line":
LINKdotNET - LINK Conferencing

Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan

*Water.*



Lanason said:


> Water!!!!
> From where ?
> Can't be rain, air con maybe


I don't know, but it could be either A/C or water leak. As an aside, since the guy from Egypt Telcom left, the Internet cut out not once, but twice (albeit briefly), and the distortion on the phone line is back. So I've called him right back. 

I know that they were working on the water in my building because we didn't have it and now it's back on and the pressure is exceedingly high. At least now I know what the "main wire" is in my apartment, and also that the source of the problem is in the box.


----------



## jemiljan

Have any of you used Speedtest to monitor your internet service? Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test. I've been doing this and have noticed that the ping tests seem to go between different locations, somewhere in Alex and and perhaps Port Said, then Khan Younis in Gaza and even Amman. I guess that's because TEData has a branch in Jordan? Well in any case, I notice wildly variant speeds depending on which connection it tests.

Just now, via the Cairo server:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2167022381.png

My best speed today has been just under 3.5 download, and a .85 upload, but it's usually been a little over 2gb and about .5 upload. What's amusing is that the result says that this is A, or 88% better than most of Egypt, but it's a D+ rating on a global scale. I feel lucky if I ever get better than 3.5 gb download speed.

Of course, this could be due to heavy weekend usage?


----------



## GM1

I have just checked our ping time here in Mohandeseen and it is around 63! (checked it with Alex, Gaza and Cairo servers). So after the telephone line guy has been again, check the ping time again and you can complain about that at TEData.


----------



## jemiljan

OK, the guy's been back and replaced the wire running from the box to the apartment. 

Good News: Internet service hasn't gone out since he left.
Bad News: It's horribly slow; far slower than before: 

TEData says that they are Monitoring the connection from the Exchange. 
If this keeps up, I may call Telecom Egypt again to put in a better quality wire for the entire length, up to may jack inside...


----------



## Lanason

jemiljan said:


> OK, the guy's been back and replaced the wire running from the box to the apartment.
> 
> Good News: Internet service hasn't gone out since he left.
> Bad News: It's horribly slow; far slower than before:
> 
> TEData says that they are Monitoring the connection from the Exchange.
> If this keeps up, I may call Telecom Egypt again to put in a better quality wire for the entire length, up to may jack inside...


From my experience this will be a complicated TEDATA v Telecom Egypt

My guess it will be Telecom Egypt as the root cause of the problem


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Water!!!!
> From where ?
> Can't be rain, air con maybe




I am always getting water in my box no idea where it comes from but a crackly line is the give away,


----------



## jemiljan

Lanason said:


> From my experience this will be a complicated TEDATA v Telecom Egypt
> 
> My guess it will be Telecom Egypt as the root cause of the problem


I figured as much. The speed is back up now, but still slower than it should be. My "new wire" seems to not be the best. The guy said I'd need 30 meters of new wire, and the best stuff costs ~£E1.25/meter. I'll ask our IT guy what he thinks. Might be good info to have on hand incase anyone else runs into the same problem.


----------



## AndrewAlex

OK, been here for nearly 4 months now and loving it!

Thought it might be prudent to provide an update on what I actually ended up doing concerning my internet connection.

I'm based in Maadi, Degla. I initially got myself a dongle from Etisalat. It was sufficient for surfing websites and the receiving and sending of emails. The download speed never exceeded 900kb, most times around 500kb.

Like I said, good enough to get me up and running.

After much deliberation, I decided to go with TeData. I liked the fact that they were local.

They are based on Nasr street, diagonally across from McDonalds.

getting set up was, unlike the UK... friction free. I.e. No credit checks, no long term contracts and I was up and running in 48 hours.

Here's a list of things you need to bring:

1. Your rental agreement
2. The name and phone number of your landlord (I brought a photo copy of his passport)
3. The land-line number in your apartment
4. Your passport
5. Your mobile number (if you have one)

That was it!

The workers speak great English and are very helpful and friendly. the guy that set me up answered all of my never-ending questions without appearing to be annoyed.

I opted for a 2giga package. I get around 1.7gb download speed on average, which is quite sufficient for most of my needs. I am considering upgrading to a faster speed as it tends to lag when I'm taking part in online webinars.

You can call 19777 prior to visiting TeData (that's their support line number at the time of writing) and ask them to perform a line test to establish the maximum capacity of your phone line. Mine is 7.2giga

For my 2giga package, I pay LE110 per month. You can pay it online, or do as I do, just pay in cash at the TeData office on Nasr street. I find by paying in cash, gives me the opportunity to find out if there are any special offers. In doing so, I managed to change my package where I pay only 3 months payments for the first 6 months usage.

Again, it was a painless process, no contracts, you just pay month by month. Makes me sick to think I left the UK 3 months ago and I'm still having to pay for an internet service package I no longer use, same goes for my mobile phone... When i told the TeData guy this, he looked at me as if I was talking Chinese and just said, "Why?"

Wish I had the answer 

If you're reading this right now a I write... 14th December, 2012, it's worth checking if TeData are back online. They had a fire, and some of their equipment got damaged. I've had no connection for 3 days and no news of when it will be back up.

In the interim, I purchased a USB dongle from Vodafone and it is flying on the 3g network at around 2.7g, sometime 2g, but fast enough. Paid LE125 for the USB dongle and LE150 for 6gb usage. You probably won't need that much, so a smaller package would suffice. I'll keep that as the backup and have given the slower Etisalt dongle to my partner (I'm such a nice guy 

As far as Tedata goes, (before the fire), I can say I've had 99% uptime. I'm a heavy user as I run an online business and have been very pleased. 

So there you have it. Hope this helps you in making your decision.

Thanks


----------



## jemiljan

AndrewAlex said:


> OK, been here for nearly 4 months now and loving it!
> 
> Thought it might be prudent to provide an update on what I actually ended up doing concerning my internet connection.
> 
> I'm based in Maadi, Degla. I initially got myself a dongle from Etisalat. It was sufficient for surfing websites and the receiving and sending of emails. The download speed never exceeded 900kb, most times around 500kb.
> 
> Like I said, good enough to get me up and running.
> 
> After much deliberation, I decided to go with TeData. I liked the fact that they were local.
> 
> They are based on Nasr street, diagonally across from McDonalds.
> 
> getting set up was, unlike the UK... friction free. I.e. No credit checks, no long term contracts and I was up and running in 48 hours.
> 
> Here's a list of things you need to bring:
> 
> 1. Your rental agreement
> 2. The name and phone number of your landlord (I brought a photo copy of his passport)
> 3. The land-line number in your apartment
> 4. Your passport
> 5. Your mobile number (if you have one)
> 
> That was it!
> 
> The workers speak great English and are very helpful and friendly. the guy that set me up answered all of my never-ending questions without appearing to be annoyed.
> 
> I opted for a 2giga package. I get around 1.7gb download speed on average, which is quite sufficient for most of my needs. I am considering upgrading to a faster speed as it tends to lag when I'm taking part in online webinars.
> 
> You can call 19777 prior to visiting TeData (that's their support line number at the time of writing) and ask them to perform a line test to establish the maximum capacity of your phone line. Mine is 7.2giga
> 
> For my 2giga package, I pay LE110 per month. You can pay it online, or do as I do, just pay in cash at the TeData office on Nasr street. I find by paying in cash, gives me the opportunity to find out if there are any special offers. In doing so, I managed to change my package where I pay only 3 months payments for the first 6 months usage.
> 
> Again, it was a painless process, no contracts, you just pay month by month. Makes me sick to think I left the UK 3 months ago and I'm still having to pay for an internet service package I no longer use, same goes for my mobile phone... When i told the TeData guy this, he looked at me as if I was talking Chinese and just said, "Why?"
> 
> Wish I had the answer
> 
> If you're reading this right now a I write... 14th December, 2012, it's worth checking if TeData are back online. They had a fire, and some of their equipment got damaged. I've had no connection for 3 days and no news of when it will be back up.
> 
> In the interim, I purchased a USB dongle from Vodafone and it is flying on the 3g network at around 2.7g, sometime 2g, but fast enough. Paid LE125 for the USB dongle and LE150 for 6gb usage. You probably won't need that much, so a smaller package would suffice. I'll keep that as the backup and have given the slower Etisalt dongle to my partner (I'm such a nice guy
> 
> As far as Tedata goes, (before the fire), I can say I've had 99% uptime. I'm a heavy user as I run an online business and have been very pleased.
> 
> So there you have it. Hope this helps you in making your decision.
> 
> Thanks


You can also pay your TEData bill at other locations. I've been going to the Computer Shop on the Corniche, but there are other locations too. Also, I had no problem with my service during this recent fire at the Exchange, but I live in Sakanat.


----------



## Kilgore_Trout

Thanks AndrewAlex!
Your post was super useful and answered a bunch of questions I had. I am curious about this fire though. I just signed my lease and my landlady told me (conveniently after I signed) about the fire and said that the landline was out in the apartment because of this. My wife is still back in the states and I really need a stable internet connection for work so I am wondering if anyone has any info about this fire or other ideas for getting a DSL or similar connection at my apartment. I know about aircards, but I need something more robust.

thanks!


----------

